# Welche PS3 ist am besten? FAT, Slim oder Super Slim?



## ManChild (7. März 2013)

Welche PS3 ist am besten? FAT, Slim oder Super Slim?


----------



## cultraider (7. März 2013)

die fat liegt am besten in der hand aber die slim hat mehr ram 
gibt aber auch größere akkus und austauschschalen, hat mich aber bisher noch nie gestört.
habe mir damals einen original ersatzakku gekauft und der hält für meine verhältnisse genug (weil ich aus dem ersten originalen akku einen pandora gemacht indem ich den ground pin vom IC abgebrochen habe  )

außerdem kann man bei den slims noch relativ einfach eine cfw flashen (bis zur 2004er baureihe)

hatte den vorteil, dass ich alle meine psp und psx spiele als isos aufm stick mitnehmen konnte, nicht wechseln musste und der akku länger hält da die umd nicht gedreht werden muss. (ja ich weiß cfw is grauzone aber ich fand es gut um homebrew drauf laufen zu lassen, opera mini, sega und nintendo emus.)


----------



## euMelBeumel (7. März 2013)

Du weißt schon, dass es um die PS3 und nicht PSP geht? ;D

@Topic: 

schau am besten hier: PlayStation 3

Generell raten alle vom Super Slim Modell ab, das soll wohl echt billig sein


----------



## Chemenu (7. März 2013)

cultraider schrieb:


> die fat liegt am besten in der hand aber die slim hat mehr ram


Quatsch, es gibt keine PS3 Version mit mehr RAM.



> gibt aber auch größere akkus und austauschschalen, hat mich aber bisher noch nie gestört.
> habe mir damals einen original ersatzakku gekauft und der hält für meine verhältnisse genug (weil ich aus dem ersten originalen akku einen pandora gemacht indem ich den ground pin vom IC abgebrochen habe  )


Was fürn Akku? 



> außerdem kann man bei den slims noch relativ einfach eine cfw flashen (bis zur 2004er baureihe)


Die PS3 gibt es erst seit Ende 2006...



> hatte den vorteil, dass ich alle meine psp und psx spiele als isos aufm stick mitnehmen konnte, nicht wechseln musste und der akku länger hält da die umd nicht gedreht werden muss. (ja ich weiß cfw is grauzone aber ich fand es gut um homebrew drauf laufen zu lassen, opera mini, sega und nintendo emus.)


Ich glaub Du schreibst völlig am Thema vorbei. Setzen, 6! 

Ich persönlich würde die Slim nehmen. Die Super Slim gefällt mir nicht wegen dem billigen Schiebecover für das Laufwerk.


----------



## ManChild (7. März 2013)

Und wie ist die Slim im Vergleich zur FAT Lüftungs-und Lautstärketechnisch?


----------



## cultraider (7. März 2013)

argh sorry hab wirklich PSP gelesen....

schande über mein haupt


----------



## euMelBeumel (7. März 2013)

Die Slim ist meiner Erfahrung nach leiser bei Spielelast, beim Abspielen von Discs weiß ichs allerdings nicht.


----------



## Chemenu (7. März 2013)

ManChild schrieb:


> Und wie ist die Slim im Vergleich zur FAT Lüftungs-und Lautstärketechnisch?


 Die Slim ist deutlich leiser. Meine Fat rauscht schon ziemlich laut (Lüfter). Beim zocken stört mich das weniger, aber die Fat ist auch beim Bluray schauen ziemlich laut. 
Die Superslim soll auch wiederum lauter als die Slim sein, weil das Laufwerk nicht so gut abgeschottet ist.


----------



## JackOnell (7. März 2013)

Ich weiß garnicht ob es die Fat noch zu kaufen gibt.
Ich bin von der slim geräuchtechnisch begeistert, die alte Fat war echt laut.


----------



## time-machine (7. März 2013)

Die fat bekommst du auch nirgends mehr ausser gebraucht.

Ich würde mir ne slim holen und wenn du bei der slim nen Nidec lüfter hast,
Austauschen gegen nen Delta.die delta lüfter sind leiser und ist auch angenehmer beim bluray schauen.so zb hab ichs gemacht.
Der nidec ist unerträglich


----------

